# Military portrait guidelines?



## Austin Greene (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm working on building my portfolio prior to moving and setting up shop somewhere, and one of the shoots I've picked up is for some military portraits. The lady will only have her field uniform, not the fancy commissioning one. I know the military can have strict preferences in how their portraits are presented (getting down to angles, etc), and I was wondering if anyone here had experience with these sorts of portraits? I know I've seen a thread before on a similar topic, but for the life of me I couldn't find it with the search tool. 

Thanks a bunch for the insight!

Austin


----------



## Low_Sky (Jan 15, 2014)

The service member you are going go photograph has official channels she is required to go through for her official military portraits.  What you are shooting for her is for her own personal use, and as such you can shoot whatever you like.  

Sent from my phone with my giant, uncoordinated sausage thumbs.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 15, 2014)

Low_Sky said:


> The service member you are going go photograph has official channels she is required to go through for her official military portraits.  What you are shooting for her is for her own personal use, and as such you can shoot whatever you like.
> 
> Sent from my phone with my giant, uncoordinated sausage thumbs.



Fantastic, I was hoping this would be the case. Of course I'll keep a certain tone to the images, but knowing I won't have a media specialist following up with me for doing something wrong is great. I'll make sure she's clear that these aren't for use in any official capacity. 

Thanks Low_sky!


----------



## runnah (Jan 15, 2014)

Have her draped in an American flag astride a majestic stallion with an bald eagle soaring overhead. You know, subtle.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 15, 2014)

No worries.
An unofficial picture will never get in your friend's personnel file. Won't happen.
BUT, never take a picture of him/her in a uniform when he/she is doing anything that will put the service in a bad light.  That is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2014)

If you have any question ask our PA offices. As far as I know there isn't any strict guidance to our pictures, as long as there aren't negative. Trust me the investigators will track it down and find you if it's negative. If you want to see what military photographers take pictures of visit a base's online website. 

www.[insert base name].af.mil for Air Force bases

www.[insert base name].marines.mil for marine bases 

www.[insert bae name].army.mil

Navy bases are different with website names. Just google anybase if you don't know the exact name to use and go to the photo section.


----------

